# Are you insured for sex?



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

ARE YOU INSURED FOR SEX? 

Make sure you get the Correct Insurance for the sex you are having. 
Please find a list of companies below catering for most tastes: 



Sex with your wife - Legal & General.

Sex on the telephone - Direct Line.

Sex with your Partner - Standard Life.

Sex with someone Different - Go Compare.

Sex with a Fat bird - More Than.

Sex On the back seat of a car - Sheila's Wheels.

Sex with a posh bird - Privileged.

Sex with an OAP - Saga !

Sex with a transvestite - confused.com!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my God
Our policy is with the Farmers Union


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

that's ok I am with the udder one. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Why is it that some people just can't let a thread die - they have to keep milking it?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am with a 'Mutual' - suppose that is OK for 'Swingers'


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm with the Co-op :? :? :?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what about Comfort? 8)


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We're with MHF.

What does that mean????


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

cronkle said:


> We're with MHF.
> 
> What does that mean????


Make the most of it - you won't be able to renew your subscription


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Aldra say's every little helps,   :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

cronkle said:


> We're with MHF.
> 
> What does that mean????


Might Have.....


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

8O  8O  8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

ARE YOU INSURED FOR SEX? 

Don`t need it. :lol: 


No life insurance either


What good is a payout when you are dead. :lol: 

Dave p


----------

